# My Two ESS Pups



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here is some pictures of my ESS puppies, they are 17 weeks now. 
Bracken had puppy strangles as pup hence the sore face - all better now though .

Kim









Bracken & Ghillie









Ghillie









Bracken









Bracken & Ghillie









Bracken


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Awwww they are beautiful - sorry for being thick but what is strangles?

I used to have a springer he was sadly pts about 4/5 years ago now but he was so lovely, great with everyone and everything and we all adored him, even tho he was a bit thick himself and very blonde lol. 

We are getting a rehome 3 yr old cocker in July so cant wait. 

I bet your 2 little babes are hard work together but so rewarding. xxxx


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Awwww they are beautiful - sorry for being thick but what is strangles?
> 
> I used to have a springer he was sadly pts about 4/5 years ago now but he was so lovely, great with everyone and everything and we all adored him, even tho he was a bit thick himself and very blonde lol.
> 
> ...


Puppy strangles (head gland fever) affected only our pup out the litter - it affects the glands/face/ears, basically a nasty infection which requires steriods to clear up. Not a nice thing for a little pup to have but wouldn't change him. 
To be honest, they aren't really that bad, personally I would say it has been easier having the two, they are great company for each other. Although at times, if one doesn't want to listen the other won't.

Good luck with your cocker, what colour is he/she?


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Awww poor little thing, its horrible to see them suffer when they are just pups. It will be lovely them growing up together always having company. 

We are planning on getting another dog, not sure if it will be a puppy or another rehome, as company for Pippin maybe next Spring so she has properly settled in and got used to her new life and routine. Pippin is a working cocker and is liver and white, totally liver on her head and then half and half all over. She is quite chunky, and was apparantly very overweight when the current owners got her. They got her to breed from but have tried and no success. They love her to bits but they are breeders and so need a bitch who can breed so want a loving pet home for her which is why they are happy to keep her for me until July. They are not rehoming her thro her own fault and just want to see her happy. She was chained up in her first home not exercised and possibly was beaten as she was nervous when they got her and didnt like being touched from above. She isnt like that now, she obviously has overcome her hardships through the current owner loving her and is very attached to her, which I hope in time will switch over to me instead. We are sooo excited I really cant wait for her to come home to us and start having fun with nice long walks and lots of ball throwing in the fields. 
She is a sweety and apparantly gets on with everyone and everything including other dogs and horses. 

Hope you have lots of fun with your 2 they are sweeties. xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Im a sucker for springers as i have 3 myself

Yours are adorable


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> Im a sucker for springers as i have 3 myself
> 
> Yours are adorable


Three, my, your mad, haha - mind you one more wouldn't make much difference! 
How old are yours?
Kim


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kim645 said:


> Three, my, your mad, haha - mind you one more wouldn't make much difference!
> How old are yours?
> Kim


I have Kaydee who will be 6 on Thursday. Storm is 3 and i have Breeze who is one of Storms pups and she is 7 months old

I love springers. Was raised with them.

I would love a black and white one as mine are all liver and white


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Spaniel mad said:


> I have Kaydee who will be 6 on Thursday. Storm is 3 and i have Breeze who is one of Storms pups and she is 7 months old
> 
> I love springers. Was raised with them.
> 
> I would love a black and white one as mine are all liver and white


Aw, lovely! You've got your hands full with lots of dogs. I've been reading your posts, do you have a chocolate cocker? They are lovely! 
Black and white springers aren't as common as liver and white, sometime people think Bracken is a cross cause he is black and white.

Kim


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kim645 said:


> Aw, lovely! You've got your hands full with lots of dogs. I've been reading your posts, do you have a chocolate cocker? They are lovely!
> Black and white springers aren't as common as liver and white, sometime people think Bracken is a cross cause he is black and white.
> 
> Kim


Yep i have a chocolate male cocker called Cookie. His daughter Maisie who is chocolate roan and tan and brooke and stream are sister and Stream is Blue roan and tan and Brooke is chocolate and tan

Cockers are worse then springers lol

No i havnt seen any black and white springers around here. My Nan and Grandad always had liver and white


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

ow, they are so cute, they are the same age as my cocker, he was born Dec 9th!


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

They are adorable, i like the liver and white springers, i only have 1 she is nearly 2, hard work but very loving.:thumbup:


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

aww they are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> ow, they are so cute, they are the same age as my cocker, he was born Dec 9th!


Aw, lovely! They were born on the 11th Dec.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

kim645 said:


> Aw, lovely! They were born on the 11th Dec.


super!!! how many were there? Cian comes from a litter of 9.


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

shutterspeed said:


> super!!! how many were there? Cian comes from a litter of 9.


There was 8 in the litter! And only one was female.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwww they are both cuties


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh. I really love those blue eyes. It's killing me softly. Damn cute.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable. I especially love Ghillie as I love the liver and whites! I dogsit one


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww, the puppies are so cute


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

May I know what breeds are they?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bless him, he really did have a bad case of puppy strangles, so glad that it is all healed doesnt look to have left him too scarred either


----------

